# What kind of Books can help?



## Vidheya (May 26, 2016)

I like to learn both Indian as well as Western music, please Suggest me about the books that can help me. Thanks


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

This may not be what you're looking for, but you can try Lavezzoli's The Dawn of Indian Music in the West. Or are you wanting to play both styles of music?


----------

